# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Signal sinusodal

## foufouta

Salut tout le monde  ::): 
Je travaille actuellement en VHDL en utilisant le Spartan-3...
J'ai besoin d'afficher un signal sinusoidal d'une quation sur l'cran  ::(: 
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider  trouver un exemple d'affichage d'un signal ou me donner une mthode pour le faire.

Merci d'avance

----------

